# --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--



## _PeG_ (1. September 2013)

*--> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

hi,

ich wende mich mit einem sehr merkwürdigen problem an euch..
und zwar entlädt sich mein (am 29.8.2013 gekauftes) s4 gt-i9505 kontinuierlich, obwohl das gerät aus geschalten ist..   

- gerät wurde zu 100% aufgeladen und schließlich via poowerbutton komplett deaktiviert
- wenn ich das gerät dann wieder einschalten will, geht es nicht und ich muss das s4 erstmal neu laden
- das aufladen funktioniert wiederum einwandfrei
- wenn das gerät eingeschalten ist läuft es auch nochmal

ich hatte vorher ein s1 und kenne mich auch mit dem flashen von android geräten soweit "ganz gut" aus..
ich hatte den usb-debugging-modus über nacht an, da ich es auf 100% laden und dann rooten wollte.. bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es daran liegen kann.. ich weiß, dass durch den aktivierten debugging modus das gerät bzw. der usb anschluss dauerhaft mit strom versorgt wird, aber auch im daktivierten zustand?? gerootet ist es bisher noch nicht, es läd ja auch schon wieder..  

bitte helft mir mal..

grüße
_PeG_


----------



## Jan565 (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

Es wäre noch gut zu wissen von was für einem Zeitraum wir hier sprechen


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

Ja, Zeitraum wäre gut zu wissen. Weil das vollkommen normal ist, das Akkus sich entladen.

Wen ich das aber richtig Verstanden habe, hattes du das Handy auf 100% geladen und über Nacht liegen gelassen und am Morgen war es leer? 
War das Handy immer noch an die Lade Buchse gestöpselt?


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Wie ist denn die Akkulaifzeit bei normal eingeschaltetem Gerät?


----------



## _PeG_ (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

es war nicht eingestöpselt und hat sich im laufe der nacht komplett entladen und mal ehrlich das kann ja nicht normal sein.. 

die akkulaufzeit normalerweise kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich es erst am 29.8. gekauft habe und zu viel stress hatte um es bisher einzurichten.. 



also ich vermute ja entweder:

1) usb debugging modus --> versorgt die buchse auch im ausgeschalteten zustand mit strom
2) android geräteadministrator --> dient ja zum ausfindig machen des verlorenen gerätes

aber irgendwie kann ich mir das alles nicht vorstellen, da das gerät definitiv über den power button komplett heruntergefahren wurde..  ist dass denn rein technisch denkbar??


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

Du müssen irgendwo leck ströme sein und damit den Akku entladen. Normal ist das definitiv nicht. Würde fast sagen ab in die RMA damit.


----------



## _PeG_ (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

rma??

habe es jetzt nochmal komplett aufgeladen und den debugging mode ausgemacht.. lasse es gerade erstmal im "aus"-zustand liegen und schaue heute abend nochmal..


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Ab zum Hersteller


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*



watercooled schrieb:


> Ab zum Hersteller



Oder Händler. Ist ja erst 2 Tage alt


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> rma??
> 
> habe es jetzt nochmal komplett aufgeladen und den debugging mode ausgemacht.. lasse es gerade erstmal im "aus"-zustand liegen und schaue heute abend nochmal..


 
*R*eturn *M*erchandise *A*uthorization.

Debugging Mode ändert nichts daran, das ändert nichts an der Stromversorgung. Da brauchste nichts Testen, ich kenn den Code fürs Einschalten des Modus ...


----------



## _PeG_ (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

bin gerade etwas verwirrt..  was für nen code?? was macht dieses "rma" dingens.. erklär das mal bitte verständlich.. 

wenn das hier nicht funktioniert, dann bring ich das teil zurück.. denn das ist noch ein gewährleistungsfall und falls das nicht, dann wenigstens herstellergarantie..


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

ich habe noch was ähnliches (Galaxy S2) in einem anderen Forum gefunden. Könnte tatsächlich ein HW-Defekt sein:



> Hallo,
> 
> hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Meistens ist der Micro-USB-Anschluß defekt. (dadurch ständig Kurzschluß)
> 
> ...


----------



## _PeG_ (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

das hatte ich auch schon gefunden.. 

aber so einen aufwand.. das ist definitiv ein fall der garantie!! habe das ding seit wenigen tagen und hatte es noch nichtmal in benutzung!!

ist das ätzend schon wieder.. immer das selbe, wenn ich mir mal etwas gönne.. 



PS: also die wasserschadensanzeige unter dem akku ist bei mir völlig normal..


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

RMA ist einfach in die Garantie bringen ...
Code, damit meine ich den Android Source Code.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

Das mit den Feuchtigkeitssensor kannst dir sparen die sind nicht so blöd und sagen es was der sichtbare am Akku sondern einer im inneren des Gerätes zb der an der Kopfhörerbuchse oder dem usb anschluss. Und da man den nicht sieht bringt dir da selbst ein Notar nix.

Es gibt 2 möglichkeiten. 
Auf Garantie einschicken und wenn du pech hast dich mit den Arschlöchern rummstreiten oder das ding versuchen zurück zu geben und wo anders neu zu bestellen.
Ich würde zweiteres bevorzugen.


----------



## _PeG_ (1. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

immer das selbe, wenn ich mir etwas gönne --> stress!! 


naja ich lasse es die nacht über nochmal liegen und schaue morgen früh, ob es direkt wieder komplett entladen ist..


ich danke euch erstmal für eure hilfe..  gebe dann mal ein feedback!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

Ab zum Händler mit dem Handy.
Wo hast du das Handy den gekauft.


----------



## _PeG_ (2. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

in einem base/e+ shop..

also das problem trat seit gestern nicht mehr auf.. ich hatte den debugging modus deaktiviert und die spannung/ladung des akkus blieb bestehen.. naja mal schauen, habe eine versicherung für das ding abgeschlossen und wenn es weiter spinnt, wenn die eben in anspruch genommen, wenn der hersteller bockt..


----------



## _PeG_ (2. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

ich hab da mal noch eine frage..

wie sollte ich mit dem akku umgehen??

1) komplett laden, dann entladen, gerät ausgehen lassen und erneut laden
2) immer wenn strom knapp wird einfach mal laden

habe schon öfter gelesen, dass häufiges kurzes alden dem akku schaden kann, aber bisher habe ich keine begründung dafür gefudnen..

jemand eine idee??



*EDIT:* http://www.connect.de/ratgeber/irrtuemer-und-wichtige-tipps-bei-der-akkupflege-1284709.html


----------



## _PeG_ (4. September 2013)

muss euch nochmal etwas fragen..

wenn ich bei der datenverbindung auf "wcdma/gsm automatisch verbinden" gehe, scheint es so, als würde sich das gerät nicht wieder automatisch auf H stellen, wenn es einmal in G war..

wenn ich dann aber manuell kurz auf "nur wcdma" gehe und anschließend wieder auf "automatisch" stelle bin ich wieder auf H..

dies ist auch an orten so, wo ich immer H haben müsste und nach dem manuellen umstellen auch habe..

ist das normal?? kann man da etwas tun..


----------



## Jahai (4. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

Spätestens jetzt würde ich am deiner stelle das Gerät umtauschen gehen.


----------



## _PeG_ (4. September 2013)

meine freundin hat sich auch das s4 neu geholt und hat das gleiche phänomen..


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> meine freundin hat sich auch das s4 neu geholt und hat das gleiche phänomen..


 
Das ist ja abgefahren?!


----------



## _PeG_ (4. September 2013)

*AW: --> galaxy s4 entlädt sich, obwohl gerät komplett ausgeschalten <--*

heute mal einen sim-tausch gemacht und bisher läuft es.. aber ich werde es im auge behalten!!
schon sehr merkwüridg irgendwie!!


----------

